# billing dos



## rthames052006 (Aug 3, 2010)

HELP


I have a question, pt comes in for surgery, surgery is started at 7 pm and end time is the next day in the am.  Do we use the start day as the dos or the the time the surgery was completed.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 3, 2010)

I have been told start day/time


----------



## rthames052006 (Aug 3, 2010)

rebeccawoodward said:


> I have been told start day/time



Thats what I was thinking but I cannot find anything in writing?

Thanks!


----------



## TTcpc (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm not sure what type of provider you bill for,  but in anesthesia the start date is the date that the surgical procedure is actually started.  Depending on your billing software you can actually bill under one charge spanning the midnight hour.


----------

